# Confirmation to EL Chico, Sunday May 21st



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Please reply to this thread confirming your assistance:


I am all in


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Please reply to this thread confirming your assistance:
> 
> I am all in


Ohhhh yeaaaahh I have alll my guts into this.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm still in!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Are we going to eat rice there? 
Im still in too


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dont know yet.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Are we going to eat rice there?


Typo "ride", sorry dude.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Typo "ride", sorry dude.


Haha, yeah I know, I was j/k


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm in. Mrs. Tigerdog may come too.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll be there

the last biker


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

So what will you be riding, Last Biker?

Answer here please: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=187957


----------



## juli (May 4, 2006)

no todos hablamos ingles,pero creo que disfrutamos lo mismo encima nuestra bici..
Juli desde Cataluña-España
EX-MEJICANO DE PUEBLA.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

juli said:


> no todos hablamos ingles,pero creo que disfrutamos lo mismo encima nuestra bici..
> Juli desde Cataluña-España
> EX-MEJICANO DE PUEBLA.


Hola Juli... bienvenido a estos foros! si vienes avisa y te preparamos unas buenas rutas!

Salu2


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

OH LA LA!

Juli.. cuando gustes eres bienvenido... eso ya lo dijeron  

 

Pero un gusto que te puedas unir a este grupo que como dices...más alla del lenguaje o la nacionalidad ...lo que nos une es el compañerismo, montar nuestras bicis y rodar epicas batallas en la montaña...

Y no tan epicas también  

Saludos desde México :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hola Juli... bienvenido a estos foros! si vienes avisa y te preparamos unas buenas rutas!
> 
> Salu2


Hey, rzozaya, did you get your shin and knee guards??


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey, rzozaya, did you get you shin and knee guards??


Hi 545... yep, thank you very much!


----------



## juli (May 4, 2006)

I'm going nuts !!!!!!,can some body tell me how to bleed a Magura Julie disc brake 2005

++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Me estoy volvieno loco!!!!!,puede explicarme algien como sangrar unos magura julie del 2005.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Its very probable I'm not going :'(

damn I wanted to go to hidalgo......


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

juli said:


> I'm going nuts !!!!!!,can some body tell me how to bleed a Magura Julie disc brake 2005
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Me estoy volvieno loco!!!!!,puede explicarme algien como sangrar unos magura julie del 2005.


Holy thread jack, Batman!

I belive Señor Warp may be able to help you.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*The balance*



tigerdog said:


> Holy thread jack, Batman!


No kidding!!!!

Getting back into topic, here is the status

Comfirmed:

-Rito (+1)
-mtbgiovanny
-Arivas 
-545
-Tiger (+1??)
-Last Biker (are you coming to Mexico City first? or going straight to El Chico? let us know please)
-Rzozaya (i´m assuming you still in)
-Warp (i´m assuming you still in)

The count:

8 Riders, without counting Mrs. Tiger and Last Biker
10 Riders, counting both Mrs. Tiger and Last Biker

So far this is a really dangerous number, we are right on the decision point. Either way we decide to go (renting or not renting a van) let us tiny margin for last minute changes. So if you haven´t decide to join us yet, this is a good moment. The clock is ticking.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok guys, I guess Im gonna have to say its a NO GO for me... I dont know DF well enough as to venture on my own over there and my friend who knows DF has been unavailable for ages due to work and the poor guy want to get married this year. wish I could go but it just seems a bit hard for me. 

but u guys are welcome to ride in Puebla... I just did the Pista Nacional in Metepec (borrowed parts of the Popobike) today and it was just plain awsome! 
ill post some pics tomorrow (only took like four though)


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Last Biker said he's coming. He's in Puebla. Maybe you can come together.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Last Biker said he's coming. He's in Puebla. Maybe you can come together.


well, that would be a good option... however something else came up just today with my ridding buddies.
nevado toluca on the very same day, leaving saturday, rolling on sunday and getting back the same day cuz of work on monday. we had been talking about doing this ride for quite a while so i cant miss it

be sure to take lots of pics just as Im planning on doing guys
cheers


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> well, that would be a good option... however something else came up just today with my ridding buddies.
> nevado toluca on the very same day, leaving saturday, rolling on sunday and getting back the same day cuz of work on monday. we had been talking about doing this ride for quite a while so i cant miss it
> 
> be sure to take lots of pics just as Im planning on doing guys
> cheers


Bring your buddies to El Chico! It beats Nevado any day!

j/k.. well, sort of, since I've never done El Nevado, ja ja ja....

No problem, it would have been great to meet you... have a nice riding at Nevado, and sure post lots & lots of pics


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> No kidding!!!!
> 
> Getting back into topic, here is the status
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> I'll be there in El Chico (raining , thunder & ligthing ), maybe with one or two friends .
> 
> Where's the meet point (place & time ) ? in El Chico
> 
> ...


geezzz, now i am scared:eekster: , hope not to be the burden of the group .

As for the meeting time, I don´t think we have decide it yet. This issue has to be closed this week though.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ritopc said:
> 
> 
> > We are trainning very hard (endurance, speed and climbing ), four days a week for this epic ride in El Chico .
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ritopc said:
> 
> 
> > No kidding!!!!
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

About the meeting time, let's make it early, like 7:00 am or so. We'll take around 2 hours to get there, plus the time to get everything ready to leave.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

What day are you going rzozaya? Maybe you can join us.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Went there this last saturday to the Ed Challenge, I was on the 50km cat. which was reduced to about 38km... I acomplished my two goals, have fun and not being taken by "la barredora"! It is indeed a great place to ride even at +30deg. C. We started climbing for about 15km to penia del cuervo and beyond, then down to the dam and up again to the road, again singletrack to el chico and up again to penia del cuervo... I think I did about 4.5 hours... two good falls, an endo (I had cramps on both legs while going downhill on the rocks... it still hurts!) in the end still happy, maybe not my stellar moment on the bike and maybe one of the slowest on the table but still feel like having accomplished something, this is my third race.
It will be nice riding again without the pressure and for sure I'm going to get smoked (those climbs are the hardest thing I've ever done!) but it's always nice to ride with good company!

Antonio Rivas


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

arivas said:


> Went there this last saturday to the Ed Challenge, I was on the 50km cat. which was reduced to about 38km... I acomplished my two goals, have fun and not being taken by "la barredora"! It is indeed a great place to ride even at +30deg. C. We started climbing for about 15km to penia del cuervo and beyond, then down to the dam and up again to the road, again singletrack to el chico and up again to penia del cuervo... I think I did about 4.5 hours... two good falls, an endo (I had cramps on both legs while going downhill on the rocks... it still hurts!) in the end still happy, maybe not my stellar moment on the bike and maybe one of the slowest on the table but still feel like having accomplished something, this is my third race.
> It will be nice riding again without the pressure and for sure I'm going to get smoked (those climbs are the hardest thing I've ever done!) but it's always nice to ride with good company!
> 
> Antonio Rivas


Damn...38km race. It must have been tough! I wanted to go, but it was not very easy to go by myself. :nono: Oh, and what was "La barredora"??


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Went there this last saturday to the Ed Challenge, I was on the 50km cat. which was reduced to about 38km... I acomplished my two goals, have fun and not being taken by "la barredora"! It is indeed a great place to ride even at +30deg. C. We started climbing for about 15km to penia del cuervo and beyond, then down to the dam and up again to the road, again singletrack to el chico and up again to penia del cuervo... I think I did about 4.5 hours... two good falls, an endo (I had cramps on both legs while going downhill on the rocks... it still hurts!) in the end still happy, maybe not my stellar moment on the bike and maybe one of the slowest on the table but still feel like having accomplished something, this is my third race.
> It will be nice riding again without the pressure and for sure I'm going to get smoked (those climbs are the hardest thing I've ever done!) but it's always nice to ride with good company!
> 
> Antonio Rivas


Cool, the route I'm proposing is leave the cars by the dam, head downhill to the singletrack section, get to the town, rest a bit, and then climb to Penia del Cuervo, pic time, and then continue climbing to the cars....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> What day are you going rzozaya? Maybe you can join us.


I'm planning on going on sunday, I'll have to talk to Lorena. But I have to warn you that we're slllooooowwww. I'm not sure about Lorena, and I want to see how she feels climbing that much or doing the singletrack sections.... so if she's not ready we'll do lots of walking....


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Cool, the route I'm proposing is leave the cars by the dam, head downhill to the singletrack section, get to the town, rest a bit, and then climb to Penia del Cuervo, pic time, and then continue climbing to the cars....


Hmm, wouldn't it be more fun to park at the bottom and get the pain over with? Then have the descent as payback. Or am I missing something about the logistics of the place?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Hmm, wouldn't it be more fun to park at the bottom and get the pain over with? Then have the descent as payback. Or am I missing something about the logistics of the place?


Last time I went there I proposed it, to pay first and enjoy later. But the way down has some very technical sections that require all the concentration, so I think it's safer to do them when we're rested, and not suffering from the climb.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Hmm, wouldn't it be more fun to park at the bottom and get the pain over with? Then have the descent as payback. Or am I missing something about the logistics of the place?


yeah, i like this idea better. First pain and then fun. Could it be done?... i thinks so


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Last time I went there I proposed it, to pay first and enjoy later. But the way down has some very technical sections that require all the concentration, so I think it's safer to do them when we're rested, and not suffering from the climb.


Good point.... although I have found that, at least for me, some climbing time is a good warm up for a later technical descend. It help me to tune my breathing and balance over the bike. I dunno what is your experience.
How long is the climb from el Chico to the dam?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Good point.... although I have found that, at least for me, some climbing time is a good warm up for a later technical descend. It help me to tune my breathing and balance over the bike. I dunno what is your experience.
> How long is the climb from el Chico to the dam?


arivas might correct me on this, but I would guess around 10 Km or so. It's not 'Las Eses' hard, but it's looooong....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

As far as the transportation logistic’s goes, here is an update

-Rito (+4)
-mtbgiovanny
-Arivas 
-545
-Tiger (+1??)
-Rzozaya 
-Warp 

That makes us 11 or 12 in need of transportation MX-Chico-MX. Now the question remains: do we need the van? 

Here the possible options

1)
•	2 cars (5 riders each)
•	1 van ( 12 bikes + 2 riders)
•	COST $1,300 for the van + $230 toll + $600 gas???? = $2,130 = $193~$177 per rider, pretty cheap I think; I spent a hell more than that when I went the last time with my GF.
•	FOOD: pastes, really cheap, really good $7 pesos each (three for me are more than enough). Or at a restaurant $100.


2)
•	At two-three bikes per car that would be somewhere between 4-6 cars, and 4-6 racks. Well, maybe less racks as we could stock bikes on trunks.
•	COST $302~$456 toll + $600~$1000 gas???? = $75~$132 per rider, but, to be honest it will probably be closer to the $132 ball park. The problem with this option is to get the 4 to 6 cars and all of the racks needed. We need to sort out if this is plausible.
•	FOOD: pastes, really cheap, really good $7 pesos each (three for me are more than enough).


OK, here are the options as far as the attendance we have. I might be out of reality with the calculation of gas expenses though.


I still like the van idea, but maybe it is unnecessary.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> the last biker said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa!! Some honest person, finally!!
> ...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> As far as the transportation logistic's goes, here is an update
> 
> -Rito (+4)
> -mtbgiovanny
> ...


Lorena might still come. I want to see how she does at Ajusco this weekend. I'd really love her to come, but I have to see how she's at singletrack with clipless. Probably I can plan on taking the pedal wrench and pedals just in case, though...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Lorena might still come. I want to see how she does at Ajusco this weekend. I'd really love her to come, but I have to see how she's at singletrack with clipless. Probably I can plan on taking the pedal wrench and pedals just in case, though...


Hope you can convince her. It wouldn't be a bad idea to bring the flat pedals to el Chico, just in case as you said.

It would be nice to have three ladies on this ride (Mrs. Tigers, Lorena, and a friend of mine).


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Ladies in bikes....*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'll be there in El Chico (raining , thunder & ligthing ), maybe with one or two friends .

Where's the meet point (place & time ) ? in El Chico 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

One friend of mine is a Lady , then .....with her , will be four.

the last biker .


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Hope you can convince her. It wouldn't be a bad idea to bring the flat pedals to el Chico, just in case as you said.
> 
> It would be nice to have three ladies on this ride (Mrs. Tigers, Lorena, and a friend of mine).


Agreed. It would be good to see more ladies there.

I have a thought regarding the climb. Is any of it driveable? If it is, we could shuttle some people up by car at the start if they don't want a huge climb. I know Mrs. tigerdog would like this idea. 

Then save the fun until last.

I'm all about a nice downhill to finish.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I'm all about a nice downhill to finish.


:nono: 
Not me.... I'm afraid of downhills. They're too fast, you can get hurt... 
I'll shuttle down where the climb ends.
 
:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> :nono:
> Not me.... I'm afraid of downhills. They're too fast, you can get hurt...
> I'll shuttle down where the climb ends.
> 
> :smilewinkgrin:


Great - that means you can ride up, and my wife can borrow the blade to ride down! One less bike to take. 

ps. Brooke was very proud of her scuffed knee from the downhill singletrack section in Desierto. She kept showing off her war wound for the next few days.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Great - that means you can ride up, and my wife can borrow the blade to ride down! One less bike to take.


You haven't thought this thoroughly. Warp can ride all the way up, as we drive the Van to the downhill trailhead, then we'll do the downhill and Warp could be at the bottom with the van. We could repeat the same thing a couple of times and everybody´s happy. :thumbsup:  

Long live to the shuttle!!!!  

.....................j/k


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> You haven't thought this thoroughly. Warp can ride all the way up, as we drive the Van to the downhill trailhead, then we'll do the downhill and Warp could be at the bottom with the van. We could repeat the same thing a couple of times and everybody´s happy. :thumbsup:
> 
> Long live to the shuttle!!!!
> 
> .....................j/k


There's only one small flaw in your plan... I don't know how to drive. I wouldn't trust a van full of people and/or bikes to me!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> There's only one small flaw in your plan... I don't know how to drive. I wouldn't trust a van full of people and/or bikes to me!


Bummer!!!!!!!! it was such a nice plan in my head :madman:

Guess we will have to ride our bikes, I'm such a lazy guy


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn I Want To Go!!!!!!! Arghhhhh


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*Van status and other issues*

Hi all,

Just called Casanova Rent (what a name¿?!!) to check the status for the van renting. (First of all, I am assuming we do need a van). They still don´t know whether or not they will have a van for Saturday 20th; it looks like they might, but I was told sometimes people ask for an extension of the renting period so it is still too early to know. I was assured I will receive a final answer next Tuesday.

So, here are issues yet to be define:

1)	Do we need the van?
2)	who´s renting the van? Volunteers? AFAIR, the one who rents it has to be the same driving it (insurance reasons). I could do it, but that would mean I can't take the SUV to transport bikers. 
3)	What is gonna be the picking up route (no more than two stops, I would suggest) and meeting times?
4)	Who is really coming? And how many of us are? (a few days ago I posted a list with the people I thought was coming, please confirm)
5)	Who´s bringing a car to transport riders?

Ok guys, we´re 9 days away, let's close the deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I think we do need the van, but we have let's say until monday to confirm this.

I would rent/ride the van, but that would mean that I won't take my car, which could take 4 bikers (including me & Lorena).

Any other takers?

About pick up routes, I think the starting point can be:

1. Tiger's house 
2. Prado Norte near Starbucks.

Let's hear what everyone says, but the advantage I see of Prado Norte is for those that leave their cars is that there are a lot of 'viene, viene' guys there and the cars are protected...well, sort of. 

Maybe another pick up point could be on the caseta de Pachuca for those that live closer to there, but that means they would need a car to get there. Anywhere closer that would be usefull as a pick up site?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

There's lots of parking space outside my house on a sunday. It's also very central. Roma Norte.

I'd drive the van if I could find my damn drivers license.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I would rent/ride the van, but that would mean that I won't take my car, which could take 4 bikers (including me & Lorena).
> 
> Any other takers?
> 
> ...


Well, maybe you shouldn't rent the van. We would be better off if you bring your car; it can take riders and a bike in case we need to use put a bike on it.

Why don't we define who's coming, and who's bringing a car (both to the meeting point and to el Chico); we could then plan the route in terms of the people not having means of transportation - just to make them easier to get there earlier in the morning. Some people are coming from the south and I'm not sure if they could get to the places suggested on time. Anyways, we can easily find some places with "viene viene" guys so the cars left behind stay safe.

I really like the idea of tiger´s house though

Just to make thing easier, please confirm in the next format and let´s plan the picking route accordingly:

1)Name:
2)Number of people coming (including you):
3)Where are you coming from:
4)Are you coming in car/ can take it to el Chico (please specify):
5)How many people can you fit in your car (including driver):
6)Would you be willing to rent the van? (CC and valid driver´s license needed):

--------------------------------------------------

My answers

1)Name: Rito
2)Number of people coming (including you): 4, maybe 6
3)Where are you coming from: Narvarte, Coapa, Aeropuerto, Lomas (meeting place really doesn´t matter)
4)Are you coming in car/ can take it to el Chico (please specify): yep, could take it to El Chico
5)How many people can you fit in your car (including driver): 4
6) Would you be willing to rent the van? (CC and valid driver´s license needed): yep.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Rito thanks for doing all this.

1)Name: tigerdog
2)Number of people coming (including you): 2
3)Where are you coming from: Roma Norte
4)No car
5)N/A
6)If I can find my license, yes, but I think it's lost.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Hey Rito thanks for doing all this.
> 
> 1)Name: tigerdog
> 2)Number of people coming (including you): 2
> ...


Tiger, maybe dumb suggestion, but can you consider ordering a licence? We probably don't have enough time, but just an idea..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I have some news, I may be able to go, but its 50/50 chance... :S


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I have some news, I may be able to go, but its 50/50 chance... :S


Hopefully you can come...


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

1)Name: Nathan
2)Number of people coming (including you): 1
3)Where are you coming from: Distrito, Desierto de los leones
4)Are you coming in car/ can take it to el Chico (please specify): no carr
5)How many people can you fit in your car (including driver): N\A
6)Would you be willing to rent the van? (CC and valid driver´s license needed): N\A


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*update on the transportation II*

1-	Called Casanova rent, the van is booked for May 20-22 (one thing less to worry about).
2-	I will not have the SUV available for this weekend. That means I can rent the van with no problems
3-	In terms of cars, the SUV has to be replaced by a friend's car. He can only transport four riders though (including him).
4-	Another friend might not join us due to a business trip. If he CAN'T make it, we'll be 4 persons. If he CAN make it we'll be 5 or 6 AND another car (able to transport four more people)

AFAIK this is how the logistics are at the moment.

*COMFIRMED:*
Rito (4-6 riders)
mtbgiovanny
Arivas 
545
Tiger (2)
Rzozaya 
Warp

Two options:

1) 11 riders, 2 cars and a Van (¿¿¿5 on rzozaya megane???, 4 in a chevy, and 2 in the Van)
2) 13 riders, 3 cars (no capacity problems)

*We are just around the corner from this trip, so if anyone has changed its mind of coming or not coming, please let us know ASAP.*

As for the meeting point, my friends and I like the idea of Tiger´s house. We think Prado Norte is way off of the route though. Without discarding any suggestion ¿is there any reason why Prado Norte is a good meeting point? So far it seems all the cars coming are going to el Chico as well so no need of "viene viene's". Maybe I am missing something. Please help me with this one.

BTW, did we agree on a 7.00 am meeting time? Or I'm just tripping


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> BTW, did we agree on a 7.00 am meeting time? Or I'm just tripping


I'm still in. Permission from Wifey is granted. I still have to get a rear wheel, but rzozaya can oblige if I can't get mine running.

I understand we leaving early, but I simply can't make it by 7:00 without the help of a taxi cabe from el Rosario. Rocky_Rene is going too (or at least that's what I know by today) and he's in the same situation.

We can squeeze it to 7:30... Metro opens by 7:00 and we can hit Auditorio/Prado Norte/Tiger's place by 7:30 (give 10 mins. depending on Metro travel time).

I'm totally waiting for this trip!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I'm still in. Permission from Wifey is granted. I still have to get a rear wheel, but rzozaya can oblige if I can't get mine running.
> 
> I understand we leaving early, but I simply can't make it by 7:00 without the help of a taxi cabe from el Rosario. Rocky_Rene is going too (or at least that's what I know by today) and he's in the same situation.
> 
> ...


I don´t see any problem of meeting at 7.40 am for that matter; or having the second meeting point closer to you (we need to take insurgentes anyway, we could meet at viana insurgentes.

However, could you check with rocky_rene he is coming for sure? in that case we might need a third car in case my friend can´t make it.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

1 question ammm about how much money should we take?

YEEEEEEYY!!!!!!!!!! 100 posts!!!!!! wuhu!!!!! 
hahahahahahaha


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I think tacubaya is coming too..


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey... I just mentioned Prado Norte because I didn't know if people were leaving cars there. Since it appears that we're taking all the cars, I think it would be better at Tiger's Place..... He can set up some Enchiladas and Huevos Divorciados for those early birds that get to his house early.... yummy!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey... I just mentioned Prado Norte because I didn't know if people were leaving cars there. Since it appears that we're taking all the cars, I think it would be better at Tiger's Place..... He can set up some Enchiladas and Huevos Divorciados for those early birds that get to his house early.... yummy!


yummy,, sounds like a plan. I´ll bring the eggs and the tortillas!!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> yummy,, sounds like a plan. I´ll bring the eggs and the tortillas!!!!


Now we only need someone to bring the champurrado and tamales...


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

hmmmm tamales I may be the encargado for that job 

And about how much money shuld i take??


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> 1 question ammm about how much money should we take?
> 
> YEEEEEEYY!!!!!!!!!! 100 posts!!!!!! wuhu!!!!!
> hahahahahahaha


I dunno excactly. A rough calculation could be

$1,300 for the van + $220 toll + $600 GAS??? distributed among all the guys (lets say twelve of us), that is like $180 pesos plus money for your meal, drinks etc.

But, as I said before, this is just a rough calculation. the exact amount once the trip is over and all the expenses made. My friend and I are considering $300 is more than enough to cover any unexpected/uncalculated situation.



545cu4ch said:


> I think tacubaya is coming too..


I know he might come. As you can see, though, transportation for more people might be an issue if the stars doesn´t align properly. He needs to confirm ASAP to give us chance to think of an alternative plan in case we need one.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> 1 question ammm about how much money should we take?
> 
> YEEEEEEYY!!!!!!!!!! 100 posts!!!!!! wuhu!!!!!
> hahahahahahaha


I think that we need to calculate how much $$$$$ is for the van, the gas for the van and the cars, and the toll fee both ways, and divide it by how many are going.

We would need to eat something eventually  I think it would depend on what we do first, downhill or uphill first. I'm thinking that probably we can eat at El Chico, there are the Pastes, which are similar, but not identical, to quekas. Or go to Pachuca to have something at a Vips or something, I don't know. Probably around 50 to 200 pesos?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll confirm tomorrow. I've been though a lot these last days, very sad things.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

ritopc said:


> I dunno excactly. A rough calculation could be
> But, as I said before, this is just a rough calculation. the exact amount once the trip is over and all the expenses made. My friend and I are considering $300 is more than enough to cover any unexpected/uncalculated situation.


Perfect
thanks rito and rzozaya

Ohh man I'm so excited!!! I whant it to be right now!!!! :incazzato:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hey... I just mentioned Prado Norte because I didn't know if people were leaving cars there. Since it appears that we're taking all the cars, I think it would be better at Tiger's Place..... He can set up some Enchiladas and Huevos Divorciados for those early birds that get to his house early.... yummy!


I can make Bloody Maries - breakfast of champions. :thumbsup: :eekster:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I've got to check with Ken also, which would mean another car available. I'll see if my friend Carlos wants to come too.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I can make Bloody Maries - breakfast of champions. :thumbsup: :eekster:


Geeeeeze!!!!! this ride is getting better every second

We may end up at La Roma having a BBQ party in the van with some mokeys in unicylces entertaining us.

Sweeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockon:


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Geeeeeze!!!!! this ride is getting better every second
> 
> We may end up at La Roma having a BBQ party in the van with some mokeys in unicylces entertaining us.
> 
> Sweeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rockon:


Ohhh yeahhh!!!! This sounds as if tigerdog whants us to get so drunk, we can't even breathe down in "el chico"
hahaha ain't I right tigerrr
hahahhaha sounds as a good party :thumbsup:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> Ohhh yeahhh!!!! This sounds as if tigerdog whants us to get so drunk, we can't even breathe down in "el chico"
> hahaha ain't I right tigerrr
> hahahhaha sounds as a good party :thumbsup:


Of course, I'll be checking IDs at the door - Virgin Maries for the underagers! :nono: :eekster:

Looking forward to this one guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mtbgiovanny said:


> 1 question ammm about how much money should we take?
> 
> YEEEEEEYY!!!!!!!!!! 100 posts!!!!!! wuhu!!!!!
> hahahahahahaha


 Youre turning into one hell uva post whore :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Youre turning into one hell uva post whore :thumbsup:


Spammer


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

It's likely we'll find rain sometime during the ride. :eekster: 

Some tips:

1. It's a good idea to bring some impermeable or if not, a garbage bag. We can cut a hole in the bag for the head and two for the arms, it doens't look too nice, but some people say this works.

2. Bring along a bag with clean clothes, including underwear and socks. We could use the van as a dressing room.

3. Bring some food or snacks. 

4. For those that have some radios it's a very good idea to bring them.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Here is what Jorge 'El Mago' told me in an email.

Te mando algunas opciones y variantes que pueden hacer ahora que van al Chico, son mapas que se encuentran en:

http://mx.groups.yahoo.com/group/rodamontes/files/Mapas/Hidalgo

te recomiendo que veas:

a).- Chico.jpe es la ruta que Uds. van a hacer.

b).- El Chico Hgo[1]..jpg es la ruta que Uds. van a hacer.

c).- El Paraíso.jpg es la que Uds. harán un poco más ejemplificativa pero OJO, donde está la "Y" hacia los conejos, llamado ese punto "Cruz de los ******", ahí se meten a la vereda, si siguen para arriba (derecho) pueden llegar a Llano Grande y luego a Jaramillo y regresar, y si no cuando gustes hacemos unas variantes que sin duda te repito, toda esta zona es de lo mejor del centro del país.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Please bear with me, I'll confirm today or tomorrow, I'm having some problems.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK folks - so we're looking at meeting at my place before 7:40am.


See you all on Sunday.

Matt


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> OK folks - so we're looking at meeting at my place before 7:40am.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


Tiger,

It´s maybe just me, but i wouldn´t publish my contact info and address in a public place like this one. I have bad experiences from doing it in the past.

why don´t we use PM´s?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I just took the freedom of editing tiger's post.

Please everyone... shoot me or tiger a PM to get his address.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I just took the freedom of editing tiger's post.
> 
> Please everyone... shoot me or tiger a PM to get his address.


Yeah, probably wasn't my smartest move. I'm trying to do 10 things at once right now, and making a crappy job of all of them. Cheers fellas.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Damn Tiger..... Now Dave Turner knows where you live and can now send his thugs to punish you for profanating his logo....:madmax:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah, not the smartest thing I've ever done. Thanks for setting me straight guys.

I just got landed with turning a badly formatted word document, containing some [email protected] jpegs, into a press ready pdf by tomorrow. Juggling Word, Illustrator, InDesign, Photoshop and Acrobat all at the same time while responding to posts and PMs probably wasn't the best idea. :madman: :nono: 

All done now, time for a glass of wine. :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

GUESSSSSS WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm comming 

I'll try to find a decent bike for it, I dont want the Gt to be ashame of El Chico lol


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I'll try to find a decent bike for it, I dont want the Gt to be ashame of El Chico lol


PM me or phone me on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*Cya on Sunday !!!!!!*



tacubaya said:


> GUESSSSSS WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm comming


Those are great news Tacu, I'm glad you can make it.

Ok guys, so everyone has spoken and things look promising. Here is how it works

Time: 7.40am 
Day: Sunday 21st
Place: Tiger's (PM him for the address and leave your phone number)
What to bring: other than your bike stuff, clean clothes, $$, snacks, rain jacket or "costalitos".

This is it, hope to see you all on Sunday and have a great ride with you.

I am thrilled about this mini road trip!!!!:crazy::cornut: :rockon:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ....I am thrilled about this mini road trip!!!!:crazy::cornut: :rockon:


mini? It's not that mini 

Ok, let's have a final headcount.

I'm going and Lorena....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> mini? It's not that mini
> 
> Ok, let's have a final headcount.
> 
> I'm going and Lorena....


I'm in.

I have my rear wheel back and one more getting it built by Abel (Deore 555 with Vuelta Excalibur XC and crappy black spokes).

I may bail at last minute, because I'll probably get the 5th sold this weekend... but I'll pay my share of the trip even if I don't go.

I'll confirm later for Rocky_Rene, but so far, I know he's going in too.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Im in


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

i'm in!!

uhhh yeaaahh


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm in - and Brooke too.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

A new situation has rised here at the new skul headquarters. Santibañes (another cyclist) told us we (545 and me) can go with him to El chicho directly. We prefeer this option not because we dislike anybody on mtbr (except mtbgiovanni  j/k) but because he lives very near to us and our parents (or at least my parents) would be more happy. 

Would this mean a very drastic change of plans or a drastic rise in fee for those who go with the mtbr caravan? We could follow you to el chicho and have some sheets of paper with the MTBR logo on the sides of the car to make a convoy.... idk..


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I am in, plus 4 more riders.

Hey 545/Tacu, could you and your friend catch us as Tiger´s house? then we can go from there all together with just the right amount of cars needed, hence reducing the overall expenses.

I don´t want to sound cheap, but some of us are taking part in the van renting sharing eventhough we wouldn´t need to rent one to get there (just so everyone can join us). This is why we commit from the start. (commitment Warp is honoring in a outstanding manner... thanks dude, I´m impressed. A friend of mine confirming earlier was also willing to stand by his commitment when he though he was bailing).

Hope not to sound like the villan of the story, but I just thing is the right thing to do given the circunstances of the planning process.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

If we go Santiago, Alan, Nathan and me on our side would the big van be necessary? Its cuz I'm short of money and so is Santiago, but if that is the case we can cooperate with what we have. You don't sound cheap, I know that the rent of the van has to be shared bewteen all of us, but is it needed now that there is 3 people less? Just a question...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*don´t know what to tell you*



tacubaya said:


> If we go Santiago, Alan, Nathan and me on our side would the big van be necessary? Its cuz I'm short of money and so is Santiago, but if that is the case we can cooperate with what we have. You don't sound cheap, I know that the rent of the van has to be shared bewteen all of us, but is it needed now that there is 3 people less? Just a question...


I think it is, we still need some mean of transportation for Tiger´s family, Arivas, and both Rene´s in case they can make it. rzozaya my friends and I would have no problem, but I doubt we could carry the extra bikes in just three cars (rzozaya's and my friends').

I really dunno what to tell you do in this case, coz it is not only my opinion the one which counts. In the past mail, I just expressed my opinion on what I think is fair.

This is a hard topic to resolve, so just going to put the facts on the table and let you decide on what to do (not hard feeling on this one guys, you should take care of your best interests as we all do)

The facts,

Some people are/were willing to pay for its part even though they were not coming due to external reasons; just because they committed earlier.

In the other hand, some guys committed to the trip (not you Tacu, you did it just recently and I can understand your position) and now they have other means of transportation, so it appears they don't need the van, hence no need to expend on it (maybe I´m just assuming they don´t want to spend on it).

The truth is, we probably need your friend's car to transport all the people that's been adding on to this trip. But in respect of all of the other guys in this ride, we should stand for what we committed.

*BTW - I am renting the Van tomorrow noon, so in case it is NOT necessary to do so, please someone let me know in advance via a phone call. My friends and I are five people and are bringing two cars (chevy, and civic coupe) able to take eight people and five bikes. *


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> I think it is, we still need some mean of transportation for Tiger´s family, Arivas, and both Rene´s in case they can make it. rzozaya my friends and I would have no problem, but I doubt we could carry the extra bikes in just three cars (rzozaya's and my friends').
> 
> I really dunno what to tell you do in this case, coz it is not only my opinion the one which counts. In the past mail, I just expressed my opinion on what I think is fair.
> 
> ...


Ill cooperate with the money even if I go with my friend...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm all about the van. Vans rock! Cars suck. Lets all pile in the van. We'll save lots of gas for extra cars and I'm willing to pitch in extra cash just for riding in the sweet van. It feels more like a road trip too.

It's got shag carpet and an 8-track, right?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ok

The deal is... Tacu, let's say you go with your own means. I'm not being mean, just trying to put things into perspective.

As far as I know, we have 13 riders: Rene 1 & 2, Matt, Brooke, Arivas, Rito & 4 friends, mtbgiovanni (sorry, I don't know if he's santiago), Lorena and I.

My car can take 3 riders, and 3 bikes, but I would really like to take only 2 bikes on highway. Rito can take 8 riders and 5 bikes. So in total, we have transportation for 11 riders, but only for 8 bikes.

We're 2 riders short and need to take 5 more bikes. 

That's where the van comes in. The van can take 2 riders, and all the bikes. That way, my Megane can take 4 riders, and the civic another 4, and the chevy 4. Probably the megane and civic could take another rider, so we have space for 14 riders in cars, and 2 more in the van, up to a total of 16. 

As far as I know, we do need the van.

I hope you can come.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> It's got shag carpet and an 8-track, right?


That's actually a pretty good idea. Does anyone have some pieces of old carpets, towels, cloths or something similar we can use to protect the bikes against the rubbing between each other? Please bring them if you do so. We have to protect our ladies


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

ritopc said:


> That's actually a pretty good idea. Does anyone have some pieces of old carpets, towels, cloths or something similar we can use to protect the bikes against the rubbing between each other? Please bring them if you do so. We have to protect our ladies


I've got some towels.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Ok
> 
> The deal is... Tacu, let's say you go with your own means. I'm not being mean, just trying to put things into perspective.
> 
> ...


Santiago is another guy, who decided to join us very recently. I think going with him would not affect the organisation in any way. We would still cooperate with money, since we would go with the van if we didnt go with Santiago. I think it is fair to give our part, since you guys should not pay more. The advantages of going with him are:
1. He is closer to were we live
2. Our parents would be happier if we go with someone they know (nothing personal, you know how paranoic parents are nowadays)
As I said, this will not affect anything. If we do go with him, we will pay our part and just follow your cars all the way. If we don't, we just do as planned.
Im looking forward to el chico :thumbsup:

Oh, and BTW Warp: I finally got my fork out! I put some oil, let it trickle down and then beat the crap out of the steerer with a wooden plank  I think the problem was that there was very little grease :eekster:


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> Santiago is another guy, who decided to join us very recently. I think going with him would not affect the organisation in any way. We would still cooperate with money, since we would go with the van if we didnt go with Santiago. I think it is fair to give our part, since you guys should not pay more. The advantages of going with him are:
> 1. He is closer to were we live
> 2. Our parents would be happier if we go with someone they know (nothing personal, you know how paranoic parents are nowadays)
> As I said, this will not affect anything. If we do go with him, we will pay our part and just follow your cars all the way. If we don't, we just do as planned.
> ...


Yep, I'm going with santiago too and i'm totally on paying my part so don't be worried about money.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I have most of the money, but i'm missing some... believe me, I'm not being cheap, but my parents are going through a very bad economical crisis this few days (eg. hospital) and I know It's easy to ask for money to your parents, but when they dont have it... another deal.

I can pay all the money I have but santiago tells me that he doesn't have any and that is why he is going with his mom...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

It seems we are not gonna arrive to Tiger's on sunday but head directly to El Chico. We are comming from San Jeronimo so at what time is it a good idea to departure so we arrive to El Chico at the same time?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All right... Warp and Rocky_Rene are in.

See ya tomorrow!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Please answer my post anyone?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> All right... Warp and Rocky_Rene are in.
> 
> See ya tomorrow!!


Alright!



tacubaya said:


> Please answer my post anyone?


I've no idea how long it takes to get there. We're planning on leaving Roma Norte approx. 7:45ish (I think).


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> All right... Warp and Rocky_Rene are in.
> 
> See ya tomorrow!!


 Good to hear that. Thanks a lot for helping me, my fork now feels much better. Oh and just one thing. Does the little plastic piece that keeps the steerer from moving around has to be all the way in the headset? I tightened the top nut quite a bit and it has like 2-3mm sticking out. I really hope the tube is not ovalized......


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

So arriving at El Chico at 10pm is the plan?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Good to hear that. Thanks a lot for helping me, my fork now feels much better. Oh and just one thing. Does the little plastic piece that keeps the steerer from moving around has to be all the way in the headset? I tightened the top nut quite a bit and it has like 2-3mm sticking out. I really hope the tube is not ovalized......


Nothing to thank for!

I'm positive you already saw that a fork is not rocket science and will give it a go yourself later.

I'm not quite getting the plastic pice stuff. Not to be rude, but everything should be as it was when you removed it. Anyway, I can check it tomorrow. If space allows, I can even wrench it on the way to El Chico.

Anyone knows soil conditions? Tyre selection issue here. My rear tyre looks very dry specific, but I may give it a go anyway.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Nothing to thank for!
> 
> I'm positive you already saw that a fork is not rocket science and will give it a go yourself later.
> 
> ...


Use the swampthing! Did it fit?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Use the swampthing! Did it fit?


Yes, it fits! I just don't know if the soil will be that muddy.

I'll take both...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Yes, it fits! I just don't know if the soil will be that muddy.
> 
> I'll take both...


What are you running now?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> What are you running now?


I'm running an Spesh Adrenaline Sport 2.0... nice tyre for dry and intermadiate. Awesome fast tyre.

545 just brought in a Maxxis Swampthing 2.35 (that fits as fine as a Kenda 2.1 or my Spesh 2.0), sticky rubber and all that.

If it's muddy, the Swampstuff should be great. But for intermediate it would plain suck as it has too tall and spaced knobs. The sticky rubber should help though.

AFAIK, el Chico is mostly forest trails with no clay. I'm thinking the Spesh would be a better choice there. The Swapthing wouldn't do bad either because of the softer rubber.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I'm running an Spesh Adrenaline Sport 2.0... nice tyre for dry and intermadiate. Awesome fast tyre.
> 
> 545 just brought in a Maxxis Swampthing 2.35 (that fits as fine as a Kenda 2.1 or my Spesh 2.0), sticky rubber and all that.
> 
> ...


Warp... even if it rains, it's not very muddy. It might be slippery, but don't worry on mud.

See you tomorrow


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok see you at 10pm at the plaza of El Chico. Can anybody PM me their cellphone if we need to contact both caravans?

See you tomorrow everyone.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Alan and Nathan, see you at 7.35 at Santiago's house. Don't be late.


----------



## REYEXbike (Jan 30, 2006)

*Stop madness*



juli said:


> I'm going nuts !!!!!!,can some body tell me how to bleed a Magura Julie disc brake 2005
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Me estoy volvieno loco!!!!!,puede explicarme algien como sangrar unos magura julie del 2005.


Go to www.magura.com, click: english site - mountain bike - disc brakes - FAQ - Download magura`s tech manuals - select year (2005) - type (disc brakes) - Model (Julie) - PDF document (english version) or (Spanish version). Vualà!!! Good luck.


----------

